# Why Fishers over Meyers



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Why is that I see more Fisher plow than Meyers? Most Ford, Chevy, Dodge dealerships put new fisher set-ups on their new truck to be sold automatically. Is it that Fisher plows are better than any other brand out there or is it that fisher is giving a better dealer pricing to most dealers?

I started out with a used Toyota truck and it had a Meyer plow on it. Since than I always bought Meyers plow set-up for my trucks. I figure for me it would be better to have all the trucks uniformed with the same plow set and extra parts that are interchangeable. 

I had a fisher plow (which came with the truck from the dealer) on my 1999 F250 5.4liter and hated the heavy weight of it and the hard minute mount setup on it, the bed had a ( e-z dump tailgate spreader on back).

Why don't I see more Meyer plow????Mostly Every pass threads I have read have fisher set-up, why is that so? Is it because when they purchased their truck new the dealer had a fisher plow set-up on it already and cut the new owner a deal for the combo/complete set-up of the truck.  :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Not as far as I know. Fisher plows are made locally, in Rockland, Maine and considered a very tough, long-lasting plow that generally have very few repairs needed. You might want to do a search on Meyer, Fisher and any other types of plows you are interested in to get some others' opinions and experiences. 

Since I do not own a Meyer plow, I will not comment on them. Someone who owns a Meyer might want to chime in.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Well since Mick wont say it, I'll say it for the both of us. Meyer snowplows suck!  No really though, I see alot of dealers here have Meyers on their new trucks sitting outside. I think most guys who buy the plow separate would rather have a more heavy duty plow and therefor they go with a Western or Fisher, or whichever namebrand they have the best access to in their area. What you are doing seems smart, you already own a Meyer, so you wanna keep everything Meyer, that is fine. As long as you are happy with the Meyer, that is all that matters. Not to start a war, but it seems Meyers usually have the most problems and they are the least heavy duty, but if you want a light plow that is easy to handle on and off, then there ya go. Everyone has their own tastes, some guys will only buy Chevy trucks and some guys will only buy Ford/Dodge trucks. Its the same with plows, there are guys on here who would rather shovel than plow with a Meyers plow and there are some guys on here who swear by them. All that matters is you like it and are happy with how it performs. Hope I helped some. Mike :waving: 

P.S. Welcome to PlowSite!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ditto what Mike said, dealer pricing means nothing if no one will buy the truck,because it has low line plow on it. Im sure the Fisher costs more than the Meyer,but its probably a better investment and value. Im happy to see dealers are finally listening to the Truck buyers and putting quality plows on them. I see the same trend here,5 yrs ago every new truck had a Meyer,now most are either Fisher,Boss or Western. To all the fleet Managers who gave Meyers the boot


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hahaha John.  Mike


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

only plow that sucks is one that doesnt work when it need to

i live out side phila and in my area you see at least 20 myer to any other plow on the road

ive been seeing all brand of plows being posted on this site with problems


ive only used myer plows and except for breaking the mount once
because i rammed the curb ive never had any problems

some guys on this site need to grow up

cardoctor

god bless america:salute:


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Just for old times sake 

Things to destroy in 2003 did include:

 M______ Snow Plows


 Jay


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Western, Fisher, or Meyers*

Most of the trucks in my area wear Western plow-set-up due to a Western dealer in area. So when I needed to order a pin or cable for my Meyer plow set-up after the snow storm, he had to special order it.
While waiting for my order to be processes I was talking to him and asking him his opinion on plow? He tell me that he is always repairing Meyer plow and a few fisher plow. 
I own 5 Meyer plow set up and really don't have an issues with them. I don't know was he trying to sell me on his western plow or was he telling the truth?


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Here in western Pa we see mostly Meyer plows on dealer lots too. We've put a lot of plowing hours on our Meyers and haven't really had an issue with structural strength. The problems we see are mostly related to the power units--either bad coils or bad valves. I make sure we have spares of the critical parts. BTW, even the Western dealer has a good stock of S.A.M. parts for Meyers. The very first thing I do, before I even pull out of my parking spot, is run the blade up and down and angle right, then left. Occasionally something won't work, but it can usually be fixed pretty quickly as long as the parts are on hand. (Sometimes just the judicious application of a hammer will do the trick.) Someday I might get to spend some time behind a Fisher and get spoiled, but for now I'm comfortable feeling that Meyers has already shown me most of their tricks...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm curious. If you have to order pins and cables for your plow, how old is it? My Fisher has chains for lifting, is that what you have cable for? I wouldn't expect the mounting pins will wear out for many, many years. The plow will probably outlive me.

Maybe that's part of the difference, they're just built differently.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I loss the left frame pin and bent the hose leading to the piston on the plow frame.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Cardoctor, I'm assuming you were referring to me when you said some people on this site need to grow up. Well I figured I could joke around a little, considering I did put the little grin smilies. I also said "no seriously though" after saying Meyer plows suck. I was just making a joke, I'm sure everyone on here knows I joke around alot. I dont wanna grow up, I'm a Toys -R- Us kid!  Mike

P.S. Jay that made me LOL.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Don't quote me on this but i believe Toys-r-us manufactures Meyers plows,they were originally intended for Tonka trucks but they could not hold up.I'm not sure how they made it into the commercial scene though?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I believe the "could not hold up" part.  Oh crap, maybe I shouldnt have said that, Cardoctor will be offended.  Well atleast I know Arc Burn likes me, right Arc?  Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I don't own a Meyer plows, but I can tell you that I have seen many many problems with Meyer pumps posted on this site. It indicate me that Meyer is not designed for "commercial" plowing. If I were to pick a brand, I would pick Fisher in a heartbeat. They are a tough strong built plows suited for serious plowers like us. 

But Mike 97 SS got it right. If Meyer plows is working well for you then why change? If you have the dealer that have the parts for your Meyer and can fix your Meyer plow, then you should be fine. There is nothing wrong with that. 

It is just that some of us feel that Fisher is a better choice.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hexx yeah Mike:waving: ,a little good natured bashing never hurt anyone I for one am a diehard Fisher fan but if you recall reading thru the "cracked Western/Fisher" posts,you'll find i am an equall opportunity basher


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

ok what about the sister to meyer the Diamond plow same motores and stuff except the lift hieght ,but much heavier blade and good curve to it :waving:


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Another consideration in this discusion is that Fishers are a Trip Edge Design and the Meyer is a Full Trip Design. I have 4 Fishers and 1 Meyer and I prefer the Fisher in my area on the coast that receives heavy wet snow. Plus in my area the reason that you see more Fisher than any other plow is because the biggest distributor in the country of Fisher plows is 10 miles away.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Gordyo, how could I forgot about that! One of biggest benefit on Fisher plows is their trip edge design. Although I never tried the full trip blade myself, I have rode with my cousin who used to have a beaten up truck with Meyer plow before. The Meyer plow just keep on tripping. I thought that he broke it but it is just the Meyer design.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arc Burn _
> *Don't quote me on this but i believe Toys-r-us manufactures Meyers plows,they were originally intended for Tonka trucks but they could not hold up.I'm not sure how they made it into the commercial scene though? *


Actually i think they made them for kids to put on their lego truck creations. Cuz as a kid everytime I built a truck out of legos i also built a plow for it and it seemed to me that just as with Meyers I was always losing parts or breaking the blade and lift when I played with them LOL.

>>>I still consider myself a kid still playing with Legos LOl

Jay


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

W______ Plows!!

That's for you Jay & Mike!!

I think I've got a few years on those 2 hooligans and can still out kid them with Legos & tonka Trucks any day of the week  Maybe I'll grow up one day. BTW my Western Lego Plow broke down more than my Meyer Lego plow when I was a kid  

This past year I noticed a couple of dealers finally selling new trucks with Fishers & Westerns after only ever seeing Meyer set ups since I had ever payed attention to that. I think most of the problem Meyer posts are about their light duty homeowner models, and from people with little general plow maintenance\repair experience, who IMO may not take care of that equipment the way it should be. With experience those problems will lessen for those people IMO, based on my personal experience. Those people would probably have problems with other brands also IMO. The commercial duty Meyer models are heavier & made to take abuse of commercial plowing and have kept up with my trusty old Fisher plow for the most part. Using a homeowner plow to do commercial work will eventually lead to problems. The Fisher I have is from the mid 80's, is well used & abused, and has required the least amount of maintenance\repairs of the plows I've had (all others are\were Meyer). This year I had to replace a hydro fitting that leaked & on its way to the last washing down of spreader & plow the bracket that holds the pump under the hood cracked & will need to be replaced. I can't ever remember any other major repairs since I've had that one. On the Meyer I only had to replace 1 hydro fitting all season. The Fisher plowed about 130 hours this season & the Meyer about 200. I would buy a Fisher over the Meyer if I had the choice.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

geez i was waiting for the wrath of BRL to strike on me and Mike again ahahah.


Jay


----------



## Patrick Gleason (Feb 22, 2003)

*Meyers plows*

My first light duty plow was a Meyers ST90 which I purchased new in oct of 1966,the plow frame and blade were built heavy enough but the pump and the control cable were a real pain in the neck,couldn't keep either working after the temp, droped below +10 degrees,cable would freeze up and the pump oil would get so thick the thing wouldn't work using Meyer oil.Solved the oil problem by using aircraft hydrolic oil,but never solved the cable control problem,I got so discussted with the plow that I sold it and the truck it was mounted on after the big storm of 1967 here in Chicago,don't miss the Meyers but sure missed that old F 350 for a while it was a great truck.Had to sacrifice the truck to get rid of the Meyers!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hahaha, great stories guys! BRL in a "round about way" pretty much admitted Meyers are junk. Hes coming around finally. Heres to you BRL.   Mike :waving:


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Give me some glue and i bet i can build a Lego plow stronger than a meyer plow ,Actually,the hexx with Legos,give me some Lincoln Logs and a hand full of finishing nails


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Cardoctor is gonna be pissed when he reads all this. We all need to grow up and stop acting our shoe sizes.  Ok I tried to stop, but I cant! LOL. Hi, my name is Mike and I dont like Meyer snowplows. I know I have a problem and the first step is admitting to it. LOL!!!   Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO at Mike  . Cardoctors blood pressure will rise higher than my Boss V lifts after reading this post


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Mike,my name is Arc and i have more of a phobia rather than a dislike towards Meyer plows,could this group help me get over this problem? ,are there 12 steps?,will i have to apologize to everyone i have offended in the past?,will i have to quit drinking ?,Heh Heh,your right!,cardoc's gonna be pissed:realmad: ,I'll make ya a deal,i'll grow up when you do


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL John.  Arc, sounds like a deal, I'll let you know when I'm ready to grow up, lol.  Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Lets change the thread name to "MEYER HATERS ANNONYMOUS"


im Jay and Meyer plows are a big  


JAY


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Nate???


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Myers Plows - ok by me.*

Well guys, I have had more Myers than Western, and if I were going to buy a plow today it would probably be a Western. But I took care of both, greased them, checked the welds, painted when needed, and didn't plow like I was storming Bagdad, I planned my work and worked the plan.

I have to say the first plow I ever had was a Myers, had a hydraulic pump between the seats that the Driver (me) pumped by hand to raise it. I replaced that with a Myers t-90 electrolift in the 70's and that was a problem. After a couple of storms I went to Monarch Hy-Lo belt driven pumps and I stuck with them forever. The plow was no real problem, did break a trip spring once, so I bought extras and but as luck has it never broke another again.

When you talk about plow reliability, I think you need to separate the plow from the lift system. I never had a fisher, but the Myers and Westerns PLOWS I had have been fairly even in the repair department.

I used the Monarch belt driven lift and turn pump system and to me it is bulletproof, I challenge anybody to find a better more reliable unit. Monarch is an excellent company to do business with. They are the oldest manufacturing company in Michigan, older than Ford, older than GM, older than anybody. You can't stay around that long building junk.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *I'm curious. If you have to order pins and cables for your plow, how old is it? My Fisher has chains for lifting, is that what you have cable for? I wouldn't expect the mounting pins will wear out for many, many years. The plow will probably outlive me.
> 
> Maybe that's part of the difference, they're just built differently. *


Exactly, all plows are built differently. Some only slightly, and others drastically. The cables referred to, are the same cables the older style Western plows used. Meyer pumps of the same era used cables to open and close valves on the pump.

Meyers have a lift chain the same as Western, and Fisher (and a dozen others).

Pins.... BEFORE the new designs, where the whole plow / pump/ headgear is removed as a unit, the undercarraige stayed on the truck year round. It obviously is mounted low to the ground (9" is about average). With an older designed plow, the pins that held the plow to the undercarraige were 9" off the ground. The pins would fall out, because the little "cotter" pin would fall out first, then the mounting pin soon after. It didn't take long for smart guys to use different pins, that DON'T fall out. Some guys still use the old style, and still lose pins. I learned early on that the "hairpin" types fall out, and switched to a lynch pin. I'm pretty sure your Fisher has lynch pins that hold the headgear up.

Aftermarket pins usually suck, period. Cheap crap. I have a page just dedicated to plow pins on my site. There is one on there that actually stretched! I got it aftermarket, and learned from that not to buy cheap aftermarket parts.

Now, I don't want to get into this debate (too far), because it is somewhat of a dead end, like Ford vs. Chevy, et. al.

I will say that I OWN a Meyer (ST-90), it is now 23 years old, it never failed me. It didn't crack, fall apart, and I never broke any welds. I took care of it, and I don't plow like a maniac, or an idiot. (Here come the flames). Right now, it could use some parts replaced that are worn, but after 23 YEARS I cannot complain. The only thing that ever broke is a trip spring. I never replaced a C coil and valve.

Tommy hit it right on:



> _Originally posted by Tommy10plows _
> ......I took care of both, greased them, checked the welds, painted when needed, and didn't plow like I was storming Bagdad, I planned my work and worked the plan.


I personally have seen Meyer, Fisher, and Western plows mangled, or in pieces. It was not the plow design or construction that was the problem, it was the nut behind the wheel 99% of the time.

I also agree with Tommy, that the hydraulic system, and the blade should not be grouped together.

Now, to really shock everyone (or not) If I had to buy a new plow tomorrow, it would be a Western. 

~Chuck


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

i like my meyers system, its circa 1980s...it has served me well.. its rusty and i have screwed sheet metal on in patches..in fact i need another patch now!...the aluminum plug that connects to the plow frame totally disintegrated so i took it apart and now its held together with waterproof electrical tape, worked well all winter and should last a few years till i retape it or just splice all the wires together permanently.... water leaks in behind the moldboard braces and it rusts from behind, if i were smart i would caulk that....however it still pushes snow. the pump has worked well, i rebuilt the lift cylinder but it was in good shape when i took it part..it was a simple task. i have replaced most the valves and the motor but it also sat for 3 years in the snow drought without me flushing it. i would call this normal wear. no doubt it is a lighter design but that is required for smaller trucks....my welder hates them, but if you slam a curb im sure most anything will bend or break....all in all its an efficient design using light gauge metal....but i would probably go with a different brand if i bought a new truck.


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Another loyal Meyer owner...*

I'm going to try and answer your original question. You are somewhere in the North East; I am somewhere in the Mid-Atlantic (Baltimore/Washington area). I would say that the answer to your questions is geographics. Even though recently, in this area, we are starting to see more Western and Fisher plows, Meyer is still predominately the number 1 model here. Most of the truck dealers have put Meyers on their trucks; probably because that is what has been available. I'm sure it all boils down to marketing. Snowplowing in the Mid-Atlantic States is more a "bonus" than "necessity". In the Northern and Western regions, they plow snow because it is necessary! When we get snow down here, it usually just means extra winter income. Again, it boils down to geographics. What manufacturers market which products in what areas?

As for the plows themselves, it comes down to personal preference and design qualities. I have had both Fisher and Meyer. PERSONALLY, along with my experiences, I can't STAND a bottom edge trip plow. (That's a whole seperate debate.) Yes, there is a big difference with Meyer's commercial line and their standard line. It all comes down to the same ol' cliche- you get what you pay for. Yes, Meyer's have a common problem with their pumps. However, I think every manufacturer has common bugs with any given product.

 As for Meyers Haters Anon., we know how that goes. We all have our opinions and opinions are like yadayada. All have one, me personally, I have a dozen. We all love to brand bash, people hate Meyers, just like I hate Durajunk! (Keep up the good clean fun.)


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Mike said: "BRL in a "round about way" pretty much admitted Meyers are junk. Hes coming around finally."

You got it backwards. I used to think they were junk because I used to spend more time fixing them & getting them to survive a storm than plowing with them. At the time I was running 3 of them. Then I got a Commercial version of the Meyer blades & figured out how to improve some of the minor pump problems & maintain them correctly, and I haven't made an emergency Meyer repair in 2.5 seasons. (knock on Jay's head)


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

hahaha Now hes nockin on my head trying to distract me but im still out in my cape saving the world like a super hero by destroying  M_____ snow plows 


Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

BRL  :waving: Mike


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a buddy i plow with that has a western plow with a myer
e60 pump on a chevy pick up

weird combo but it works


cardoctor

hey where can i get a sadam machine gun?


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I like my meyers and I am looking a buy another 6 1/2 meyers set-up.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

good choice
if you do run into any problems 

this forum has a lot of knowledgable people


cardoctor



:salute:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Another thing this forum has alot of is chop busters, such as me and Arc Burn, lol. See how I dragged you right in with me Arc?  That is another reason why I love this forum though. If there was no joking around and everyone is always serious, its no fun. Mike :waving:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

*Totally off topic....*

Mike you and Arc missed out on one of the biggest chop busters that could do it with a "straight face" (at least in print it seemed). I am talking about the absent-this-winter one and only diggerman. You'd have to meet him in person to understand, but man did he make some of us laugh here. He also pissed off a lot of people, ok, maybe not a lot, but some. When him and iowastorm were together on here it was a riot. Do a search with those two usernames and you will find some hysterical threads and posts. You'll still see some of the older Members mentioning a "sow" now and then, LOL. Like I said, do a search. 

~Chuck

(Edit: BRL, digger242j, and thelawnguy are pretty good at it too!)


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> (Edit: BRL, digger242j, and thelawnguy are pretty good at it too!)


Aw, Geez! Just what I needed at this point in my life--a reputatiuon to live up to....


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Hey hey hey!! I don't ever want to see my name in the same sentence with digger242j again. I can't be associated with the likes of him. And I'm offended that he came in here & tried to hijack Diggerman's good namesake. There's only one real Digger around here, and he's not from this side of the country. :waving: 

Of course he hasn't posted here in a real long time, so I guess I'm just going to have to start accepting this new guy from the East after all.  

Back on topic, I passed a dealer today that I haven't been near in a while & saw a couple of Westerns intermingled amongst the Meyer set ups. So it is definitely a growing trend around here to not just offer Meyer plows.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey chuck, how does one get a title of senior member on it site? 

I definely got my question answered regarding Meyers vs Fisher plow set-up. I am still going with a Meyers set-up. But maybe and mostly likely will be looking to buy a used Meyer pump as back-up due to reading all the responses from the members.

This a definely a cool site to have your questions answered with a smile 

Thanks to all the member I have e-mailed as well for answering my questions:waving:


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Toyota,
The Senior Member etc. etc. are based on amounts of posts you have made (except in the Off Topic Forum). I forget the numbers needed to change your status so someone else will have to answer that. Having a spare Meyer pump is a great idea, just switch them out if there is a problem, then troubleshoot after the storm.

Chuck Smith,
Maybe this question can be added to this page?? http://www.plowsite.com/misc.php?s=&action=faq


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> And I'm offended that he came in here & tried to hijack Diggerman's good namesake. There's only one real Digger around here, and he's not from this side of the country.


As far as *sides* of the country, it's commonly accepted by anyone who's visited New Jersy that *this* side of the country ends at the Delaware River. Some might go as far as to say it ends at the Susquehanna River--that way you guys get to keep Philly too. (Hey, if Pelican can instigate a war with Canada I should certainly be allowed to incite a civil war right here at in the northeastern USA, shouldn't I?) 

In reply to a post of Chuck's (It was in Jay's thread about municipalities and cowboy drivers), on 9/18/2002 I posted:
____________________________________________

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now that's the diggerman I know!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not to be confused with the more recent arrival, Digger242J, who is rapidly building his own reputation as a blurter of stupid things....

_____________________________________________

And I'll stand by that statement, and defy anyone to prove me wrong.



> Hey hey hey!! I don't ever want to see my name in the same sentence with digger242j again. I can't be associated with the likes of him.


BRL and Digger242J are both members of PlowSite.
BRL and Digger242J are both members of PlowSite.
BRL and Digger242J are both members of PlowSite.
BRL and Digger242J are both members of PlowSite.
BRL and Digger242J are both members of PlowSite.
BRL and Digger242J are both members of PlowSite.

TAKE THAT!! :realmad:





> Back on topic...


Yeah, Ok, topic, umm, topic...Oh, yeah--This is my honest to goodness opinion--I prefer yellow plows to red ones, (but Blizzards look pretty sharp).


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

So let's recap here...
Meyers may or may not have been designed for Tonka trucks.

Mike has started a 12 step program for those who hate the "red" plows.

Cardoctor is president of that orginazation.

I firmly believe i could build a stronger plow than "red",out of Lincoln logs and finish nails.

A whole lot of you boys live on the "wrong side" of the river 

And BRL and digger242J hang out on the weekends and drink beers.........OK,how'd i do?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL Arc! Toyota, you cant tell us you are sticking with Meyer plows AND want to be a senior member. Those 2 things dont go together well. Drop the Meyer, and you will see under your user name will go from Member to Senior Member much more quickly.  Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by ToyotaPower _
> *Hey chuck, how does one get a title of senior member on it site?
> *


Junior Member 0 - 29 posts
Member 30 - 99 posts
Senior Member 100 - 999 posts
PlowSite.com Addict - 1000+ posts

Administrators can set the number of posts required for each title. That is why it is not included in the standard vBulletin FAQ.

We can also assign custom titles, but we don't do it often. By default, we don't allow Members to give themselves custom titles, though the vBulletin software does have that option.

Eirc ELM used to have fun with it at LawnSite..... some of the Members that complained a lot he gave the title "Complainer" or "Whiner" for a few days.

I'm actually tempted to bust on Mike and make his title "Meyer Lover" and see how long it takes him to notice it, LOL. 

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

hahaha Meyer Lover if I want to see  M____ on mine 


Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL Chuck!  Ill just tell everyone Meyer is a girls last name who is drop dead gorgeous!  Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO at Chuck and Mike!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Mike likes to joke around, so I found a jester to give him as an avatar..... then I found the jester with a gun to his head. It was cake to add the Meyer line  Mike likes it too, LOL.

~Chuck


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't understand why Fisher, Western, Boss, Meyers etc all HAVE PARTS DEPT. It would seem to me that all the plow made do break down. If they don't break then some of the parts ware out.
So comes to a matter of choice. Plus you get out of it what you put into it. If you take care of the plow it will take care of you for many years.
I think Chuck said it best we all have openions of what we like and don't like. This is such a great country we live in we do have a choice.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Meyers for Life*

Mike, I guess I am a Meyers guy for life now. I have to take a stand for Meyers never letting me down for all the snow plowing I have done up to now. Say what you will, but I am making $$$ with my Meyers and loving it...Thanks mike... :waving:


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks, Chuck for listing the mebers listing positons...Learning alot about snow plowing...Great site:waving:


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

> Say what you will, but I am making $$$ with my Meyers and loving it


It all comes down to money, all plows have there disadvantages, all plows have there strenghts. Personally I don't care what is on the front of my truck, as long as it brings in the greenpayup

Andy


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

mike and jay
you guys crack me up not like the cracks in my myer snow plow frame but you diffenitly make me laugh

cardoctor

president of the myer fan club


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Smith _
> *Junior Member 0 - 29 posts
> Member 30 - 99 posts
> Senior Member 100 - 999 posts
> ...


Chuck,

How about something for 2000 post?

Geoff


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Geoff you could get the Meyer Man of the year award LOL JK



jay


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Funny you mention it Geoff. I did add Millennium Member (like they have at LawnSite) for 2000 posts. You were the only one  For some reason, it vanished? Not sure why. Well, Dino was one too, but he has a custom title as a Sponsor. 

I think I will go create a new title for 2000 posts. It won't be long before many Members have 2000 posts.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Starting a new thread listing the top 10 posters.

Like the new title Geoff?

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"MEYER: defined as a noun in Webster’s: a repulsive animal with extremely weak joints and highly unreliable components, constructed of rusty recycled tin that is half-welded to a uni-body frame, along with its infamously slow responding movement, and is well known as the world's largest replacement parts manufacturer."

LOL Actually Meyer is much more known for the real pumps they manufacture. I replaced my well pump, and my Fisher Plow pump really started to feel lonely when the Meyer Posse got bigger. They're always picking on the poor guy. Anyway, the water pumps are green, but when I bought it I checked the address on the paperwork & it's the same as the yellow pumps & plows. Of course now I'm always worried about when the water pump is going to fail me


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Of course now I'm always worried about when the water pump is going to fail me


It won't quit altogether, it'll just start pumping down into the well....


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Let's all say it...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Meyer is great...Get the idea???


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

SURVEY SAYssssssssssssssssssssssssss
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*BRL*



> LOL Actually Meyer is much more known for the real pumps they manufacture. I replaced my well pump, and my Fisher Plow pump really started to feel lonely when the Meyer Posse got bigger. They're always picking on the poor guy. Anyway, the water pumps are green, but when I bought it I checked the address on the paperwork & it's the same as the yellow pumps & plows. Of course now I'm always worried about when the water pump is going to fail me


Sorry but the Meyers Snowplow CO. is not the same CO. as EF Myer Waterpump Co.  Both Co. Headquarters are located in OHIO

Myers Pumps
USA - Headquarters - 1101 Myers Parkway Ashland, Ohio 44805 • Phone: 419-289-1144 • Fax: 419-289-6658 • [email protected]
Canada - 269 Trillium Drive Kitchener, Ontario, Canada N2G 4W5 • Phone: 519-748-5470 • Fax: 519-748-2553

Meyer Products -Snowplows
18513 Euclid Ave.
Cleveland, Ohio 44112
(216) 486-1313

The Myers waterwell pumps are green & are a very good waterwell pumps ( I've sold Myers waterpumps for over 30 years )

And I used Meyer snowplows for the first 20 yrs. I plowed.

I get a kick out of all the bashing of plow manufactures most the problems with all plows is most are using & abusing the non-commercial plows but using them commercially.

IMO the Meyer plows get a bad rap is that almost all the plows put on trucks around here get the cheap non-comercial 7'6" plow. As the truck dealer doesn't give a **** if it's heavy duty just *CHEAP* on their cost.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

So Tillerman what your saying with the geographics thing is that where they get little to no snow they use Meyers and where they get a substantial amount of snow they use Fisher, etc. Sounds good. I believe as opposed to other manufacturers, Meyers has the poorest design. I wouldn't say it's junk but the others are better. One of there biggest weaknesses IMO is the lack of blade curverature. You need to make the snow "spin" so it'll keep rolling once it gets past the end of your blade.
Jay I love your "smashfreak" thing.   I think someone did that to the 03 Silverado and probably the guys who designed it too.
Chuck how come Mike gets such a huge avitar? It is a good one though. When someone says "I love Meyer plows" it definitely sign of brainwashing or some mental condition  Definitely a major cause of suicidal thoughts among snowplowers.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Because Fisher is a bteer plow... thats why.*

Besides, someone once posted here that a Meyer's sales rep told them that "Meyers was in the parts business"

Kinda says it all doesn't it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I posted in another thread a while back, that I saw the first Curtis plow on a truck sitting out in front of a dealer, of course it was the only one in a line of Meyers.

In the past 2 years I have also noticed almost all the Meyer plows on trucks at dealers are the C-8's. It took them long enough to catch on....

~Chuck


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

most companies are in the parts buss. ford chevy dodge probaly make more money long term sell replacment parts than they do making the car

cardoctor


:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Cardoctor, Im glad that I crack you up.  Thats what matters most, having fun! I dont really dislike Meyers plows as much as I say, I just like to make fun to make others get a good laugh. Ok, I lied, I do hate Meyer products with a passion, but atleast I made you laugh!  Mike :waving:


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Chuck Smith*



> In the past 2 years I have also noticed almost all the Meyer plows on trucks at dealers are the C-8's. It took them long enough to catch on....


I wish I could state the same here in Ohio most of the Truck dealers here still put on the ST-7.5, I only see a few C-8's . Meyer plows are sold here: 10 Meyers to 2 Western's , 25 to 1 BOSS & 100 to 1 Blizzards.

I love my BOSS but will change to a 810 Blizzard *when * & if they attach the light assembly like BOSS as a all in one package. I here rumor it's in the works  The way I figure it's 1 to 2 yrs. away & by then they will have the other little bugs worked out of the 810.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by dillyolboy _
> *
> Chuck how come Mike gets such a huge avitar? It is a good one though. *


Dilly, it's all depends on how you resize the image you want to use 

*Use custom avatar
Note: the maximum size of your custom image is 75 by 75 pixels or 13000 bytes (whichever is smaller).*

So if you can get your image under 13,000 bytes, then it will display larger than 75 x 75.

Just like The Iceman AKA JCurtis.

Not that I have tried, but I would guess if you tried to get some of the truck pics down to less than 13000 bytes, they would be pretty unclear.

~Chuck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Another reason why my avatar is so big is cause Im special, right Chuck? Lol!  Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Mike did u ride the special bus to school???? come on dont lie


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Come on Jay,it did have some pretty cool tinted windows


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Nah, I wanted a special bus to come pick me up, but they wouldnt allow it. The bus I took was big and yellow like all the other kids, lol! Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Did the wheels on your bus go round and round,round and round,all thru the town?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

hey Arc brought to head an old classic song we used to sing back in the day it went a little something like this

The blade on the Meyer went bend twist crack bend twist crack bend twist crack


LOL Just kidding


jay


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

now i know why you dont like myer plow
it reminds you of the yellow magic school bus
you went to school on as a child


cardoctor

there is help for your illness:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Well yes and no Cardoctor. I prefer a red plow over yellow, this is true for sure, but the main reason I dont like them is because their junk, plain and simple. LOL!  Mike :waving:


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Jay,ROFLMAO


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Sorry but the Meyers Snowplow CO. is not the same CO. as EF Myer Waterpump Co. Both Co. Headquarters are located in OHIO"

Come on now, I was just trying to have a little fun. Didn't really mean to drag the Meyer water pump company through the mud, or should I say rust. Now that you mention it, I think I did actually get the addresses out for both to see if they might be the same company. I just forgot what the answer was LOL. Thanks for straightening me out. 

Chuck reminds me that I had noticed finally seeing some commercial Meyer plows on some dealers lots also. 

 W_____ Plows


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

BRL theres no W in Meyer i think u must mean  M_____ Plows

otherwise this means a Meyer on Western duel


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Jay, BRL did mean to put an M and not a W. I think he just made a mistake, old age settin in I guess. By the way, those little smile things you come up with are funny as hell! Whcih guy is the Western guy, I shall cheer him on, haha. Mike :waving:


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

*well...*

I know Meyer plows get bashed here a lot, but I bought a nice used Meyer 6.5' tmp for my 2000 Cherokee. The thing was in great shape and the guy was only asking $900, but I got him down to $800. The guy had it on a leased 2000 Cherokee, but turned the lease in. I bought it to pretty much do my own driveway. (Just moved into a new house). I figured $800 is the prie of a decent snowblower.










The only manufacturers that make plows to fit a Cherokee are Meyers, Snoway, and Western. The Snoway is kind of goofy looking only being 18" tall, and all the used Westerns, people are asking an arm and a leg for. There was one in town, the guy wanted $1600 for just the plow, no wiring and no mount. I priced those out at another $600 or so...so the whole thing would have set me back $2200...for $2500 I can get a new one. And the guy wouldn't come down at all. Needless to say, the thing is still sitting in his garage. I was really looking for a Western, but they were all out of my reach. Seeing as I just bought the house, spending $2500-$3000 for a new plow was out of the picture.

I have yet to use the plow since I picked it up about a month ago. But I am sure the Meyer will hold up fine for just my driveway, and maybe 1 or 2 of the neighbors. The guy used it for some driveways and getting in between cars in the parking lots that his buddies plowed. He had a bunch of extra parts that he gave me as well. He gave me 2 controllers, 2 wiring harnesses, extra set of pins, a quart of Meyer oil, and a few other things, I can't remember right off the top of my head. Overall, for everything I got, I can't complain. He worked for a Meyer reseller, so he took care of everything pretty good.

Since this is my first plow, I am looking forward to getting to use it, and seeing where it takes me from there. I have contacted Meyer's customer service and have found them very responsive. I e-mailed them for an owner's manual since the guy didn't have one. The gladly mailed one out pretty quickly. I also got them to send me a Meyer Max sticker for the blade since that was missing.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

good luck Bryan i run a western on my 96 cherokee sport and the 4.0L jeeps are snow beasts it plows great.


Jay


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Good luck with your plow, Bryan. You're probably right, using it for your own driveway you won't put so much wear and tear on it. It's that maybe 1 or 2 of the neighbors that tends to get to be more and more. Then all of a sudden your plow (and truck) is really getting workout. Then you're back here saying "My plow won't ...., what's wrong with it?".


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

*I was looking for a Western....*

I've always heard nothing but good things about the Westerns, had a couple of leads on some "affordable" ones, but they sold before I could get out there and check them out. Then I ran across this one and couldn't pass it up. I figured I could always throw it on eBay if I needed to and get more than the $800 I paid for it. In the meantime, I will definitely keep my eyes peeled for a Western.

Did you have to do anything to your Cherokee to handle the weight of the plow? Like Timbrens, etc? I have my Cherokee lifted like 2.5" do you think I will have a problem at all?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *Good luck with your plow, Bryan. You're probably right, using it for your own driveway you won't put so much wear and tear on it. It's that maybe 1 or 2 of the neighbors that tends to get to be more and more. Then all of a sudden your plow (and truck) is really getting workout. Then you're back here saying "My plow won't ...., what's wrong with it?". *


If I get enough neighbors, then I may have to look into something more heavy duty. Its a very young neighborhood, so I am guessing most people will have snowblowers and use them, rather than to pay someone to plow it. But we'll see.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys, 


Some one many post ago said to separate the plow from the rest of the frame (motor, frame, etc) 


I have a Meyers MDII, I like it mostly... the only complaint that I have is the arm that holds on the jack for mounting and unmount the plow bent and now makes it very hard to easily remove it quickly ( if that make any sense... or it take a bit more now to pull it off and get it on with the jack arm twisted).... but that is more my fault than the plow..... forgetting that the jack is still on and moving the plow up and down... darn case of CRS... 


So if you don't like meyers mounts... what mounts do you like???



Pete


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

just came back from Rutland, Vermont, mostly fishers there, a few westerns and some boss. think i saw one meyers on a pathfinder.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*It's been said before, I'll say it again...*

Meyer got a bad reputation on here and in the real world based almost completely on their ST-90's and under.

Their C or Huskey series is as good a plow as any.

As for tripedge vs. moldboard trip....

For streets, give me a tripedge. Pops right over small (< 3" ) obstructions. For commercial lot plowing and residential drives, a full moldboard trip is an added safety bonus. You guys with Fisher and Diamond ever hit a 9" curb? Do it with a Meyer or Western and your blade trips and you cushion back or jus go overtop of it.

That being said, if I were to get a new STRAIGHT blade today, it would probably be a Blizzard, Boss, or Fisher. Simply because the only reason I would want a straight blade today is if I were to get back into plowing residential streets.

Other than that.....Give me a V-Plow!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The reputation Meyer has is not only based on the ST90 and other plows. There poorly designed headgear,and all their pumps are water magnets. Everytime we see someone with a pump thats down 99% of the time its a Meyer E60-or E47. They are always getting water in them,and the soleniods are frequently problem areas. I have not done anythign to my Western/Fishers/Boss as far as working on the pumps. I change the fluid in November,and clean out the terminals/blow them out with compressed air.and put new dielectric grease.That is it,I have friends with Meyers/Diamonds that have had to work on their pumps every other storm, or buy this rediculous rubber cover for them to keep the water out.They still have trouble with them although it does help.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I can put in a plug for Fisher, here. I got a 9' last year used with the one ton I bought. Since the truck is a '96, I would imagine the plow to be the same age. Plow worked fine and I didn't do anything as far as maintenance. Figured I'd just use it till it fell apart and have an excuse to tell the wife I needed a new plow. Now, this past winter I blew out a hydraulic hose. In the process, I drained the rest of the fluid. Came out a light brown color and frothy. I figure the previous owner had never changed it, so it must have been working on seven year old hydraulic fluid. Main problem I had was when it fooled me into thinking it was full when it wasn't. Got it filled and works like a charm again. 

Now I'm working on another reason why I need a new plow; Wife isn't being understanding. Accountant says "No more toys - Make more money". I think the problem is having Fisher equipment 

 .


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Myers mounts*

My Myers mounts bolt solidly to the Jeep frames with 9/16 by 4 inch bolts through backing plates I made and tied up with lock washers and big nuts. Same as my Western mounts. The lift arches are permanently bolted to the frames, and have snap couplings for the lift, and both hydro turn cylinders with collars mounted to a plate welded to the frame.

I can mount up a plow by myself in about 2 minutes. Drive up, open jeep hood, hook chain of plow to lift arm, reach in engine compartment, grab the steel rod that controls the up down lift of the plow through a belt driven hydro pump, lift the plow slightly so it floats, align the plow ears with the mount frame, stick my pins through the frame, then drop the plow adjust the lift chain and that is it.

Taking off the plow is just as simple, I drop the a-frame on a 4x6 piece off wood, remove the chain and pins and back off.

My truck mounted Myers and Western frames NEVER come off in the summer. The lift piston comes off by using the snap coupling and I take off the lift arm too. The frames are bolted up with Nyla lock nuts backed up with lock washers to be sure. I don't run off road, the road clearance is more than adequate and I check bolts at the start of the season.

I do not like the minute mount systems currently on the market, no matter whose they are. This old style frame mount bolt ons from Myers and Western is far superior for my needs, but then again I don't have to deal with air bag sensors in the front bumpers. My plow trucks never had them.

Simple and reliable, that's for me.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*John DiMartino*



> and all their pumps are water magnets. Everytime we see someone with a pump thats down 99% of the time its a Meyer E60-or E47. They are always getting water in them,and the soleniods are frequently problem areas.


I have to say I never had water in any of my Meyer E-60's but I know many that have as you stated. I had a few bad electrical connections,coils & couplings.



> I have friends with Meyers/Diamonds that have had to work on their pumps every other storm,


Almost all the guys that I know that have water problems is because they work on them their self & they are not the best mechanics  I would say most guys think they are good mechanics but are not. You know what I mean, oh it's good enough just hit it with a bigger hammer 

I had a guy state to me he had replaced 6 shaft seals in 1 month, 6 bad seals or 1 who doesn't know what he's doing!!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

All I ever had Mount wise with my MEYERs has been the old style permanent mount also. So I cant comment on the newer mounts.

I started out with my Fathers pump and plow on my '76 Pickup. It was a non-power angle old 2 meter plow (early 1960's era) that was widened to 7'10" and had a 3rd trip spring installed. If it was power angle I would have kept it. Well it had the predecessor to the E-60. It was cable operated and slow!

Then I switched over to ST-90's and E-47's. Like stepping into the future!

Sure over the years I had to have my pumps gone over (about every 5 years) by the local generator shop, but never had any let me down in a storm!

Water can only get in 4 ways.....

1] Lift piston seal
2] Angling piston seals
3] Hose quick couplers
4] The fill opening

All other plows except permanently mounted couplerless ones like my BOSS have the same ability to induce water.

A lot of it is how you store your plow during the winter!

This is how NOT to store a plow!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

a can of yellow paint and a paint brush wouldnt hurt lol


cardoctor

still using myer
still making money$$$$$$:salute:


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

This is how NOT to store a plow!










AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im suffering from Meyer Blindness

JK


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know Jay,what are the odds of finding a functional Meyers pump to pick it up with anyway?It's probably better off stuck right there in the mud,make a nice flower pot if nothing else


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL Arc! You crack me up with the things you type.  Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Mike,i'm glad somebody appreciates the thought and time i devote to my posts ,Gosh,it's hard work being us ain't it bud?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

High Five Arc









I like the way you and Mike and I think










Jay


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Carefull Jay,they are liable to accuse the 3 of us of shareing the same brain


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

LOL 

Yea I guess you are right 


Jay


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Well I knew always knew Mike had to share a brain, but I figured he would have put more research into it... 

Hey TLS,
When were you in my area taking pictures? Looks just like the great Rustoleum spray can primer job I gave my C-8. But I don't usually have it sitting in a mud puddle like that. Here it is with the Fisher hanging out in front of it. They like each other.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

All my trucks from a cj-5 to F-650 all have meyers plows and the only problem i ever had was a broken pivot pin on a st90. All of my plows go through alot of abuse and hold up well.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh i get it BRL that Meyer is there as an anti theft device so someone driving by will see the YUCKY plow and decide oh man no plows to steal here hehe

I like the Zebra striped Trip springs nice effect 


Jay


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

Anyone that does not want their Meyer plow I will be glad to take it off their hands. Obviously you will give it to me for free since you do not think it is worth anything. I will be able to make a ton of money selling them. As long as the proper maintenance is performed you will never have a problem with any plow. Sounds like there are a lot of people who do not know how to take care of their equipment. These are the same people who brag that they have not changed their engine oil in 40,000 miles and they never had a problem.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SnowLane _
> *Anyone that does not want their Meyer plow I will be glad to take it off their hands. Obviously you will give it to me for free since you do not think it is worth anything. I will be able to make a ton of money selling them.
> 
> The only people who are gonna buy those off ya are the same fools on E-Bay who bought the miracle V-blade snowshovels and the rest of the "as seen on tv products" ,Besides,I believe there is some law against digging up graves in the cemetary seeing how most meyer plows are already in snowplow heaven*


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SnowLane _
> *Anyone that does not want their Meyer plow I will be glad to take it off their hands. Obviously you will give it to me for free since you do not think it is worth anything. I will be able to make a ton of money selling them. As long as the proper maintenance is performed you will never have a problem with any plow. Sounds like there are a lot of people who do not know how to take care of their equipment. These are the same people who brag that they have not changed their engine oil in 40,000 miles and they never had a problem. *[/QUOT
> 
> since im president of the myer owners group i get all the myers equip. first any thing i dont need you can have.
> ...


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Cardoc,i'd start lookin in the Dodge section of the cemetary,i think it's about 15 rows down from the Meyers plot


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LMAO Arc!!  Jay, the Meyer plow is blocking the good one (Fisher) from being stolen, if in fact someone drives by and sees plows sitting there. They cant get to the Fisher, so they would have to settle for the Meyer. Damn, they would be some angry thieves when they left your house, not being able to get to the Fisher, and having to settle for the Meyer plow. Mike


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Arc you are hilarious. The flower pot is an excellent idea. 
I find it kind of funny that John calls the pumps "water magnets." So the plow pumps could also be used as well pumps. They would suck the water up real good. Maybe if your well goes dry you can install a Meyers "water magnet" plow pump and get more water out of it. I think that will be my next eBay business. 
Cardoctor The odds of finding a 98 Dodge that could pick up a Meyers plow are even greater than the odds of finding a working Meyers plow pump j/k


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Now hear this--------I have swore off Meyers plow bashing from this day foward.(At least on public forums)Thats all,good day:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Arc, I agree. We were very naughty there for awhile...well you more than me.  Hmm, if we stop bashing Meyer plows, what will we have left to talk about??  Mike


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Now hear this--------I have swore off Meyers plow bashing from this day foward.(At least on public forums)Thats all,good day"

Booo!!!! I enjoy your entertaining banter & bashing. Though if you get Mike to stop, that would help all of our eyes from the suffering they go through reading his posts. As a proud Meyer owner I laugh with you, and at you all the way to the bank, as the Meyer plows I've owned have brought me many many thousands of dollars. So bash away.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, I'd like to see the Meyer bashing pause, for a while at least. They're very sensitive plows and all the tears they've shed over the bad words about them have caused the rust spots on the Western to get much worse....


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

On a clear cold dark night,if your very very quite,you can hear a Meyers............
nope,I won't say it

PS,don't worry Mike,I'll think of something so look out BRL


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

stick and stone may bend my plow but words will never hurt me lol




cardoctor
president meyer owners group (mog):waving:


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Sticks and stones,i was gonna say..........
Nope,Ain't gonna say that either


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

I really enjoy reading all this stuff. You all are very funny and passionate about your equipment. I myself own a western and am happy with it. However, it is an old plow and I have not owned anything else so I can't say they are the best. Western and Boss seem to be the most popular around here. Our dealer sells Western, Boss, Meyer and something else (orange)? But what does anybody have to say about Hinniker? It is also a fairly common plow here.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Orange in color would be a Curtis snowplow I believe. Welcome to PlowSite! :waving: Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hinniker seems to be an up and coming company,that "C" plow looks really interesting but i have never seen one around here,even just driving thru.On a side note,i saw my first Blizzard plow yesterday,Actually the guy had 2,an 810 and a regular straight blade,i think the thing that caught my eye and impressed me the most was the "funnel" or the curve of the regular straight blade,it's extreme to say the least!I'll bet it throws snow like an animal


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I just read this whole thread. It is to funny i can't beleave i joined after this. I really missed out It seems fisher, Meyer, and western all won this time. They all have people who ejoy using them and will never change. I think that plowers should use the plow they like to use. In my life time my father has owned 3 meyer snowplows. I have been able to use a fisher and the meyers. I really can't say which one i liked because it seemed both had there strong points. The meyer is much faster in my opion but i like the trip edge better than the full trip. I have never used a western or a Boss but i would really like to use them so i can compare the plows and be able to comment on them.

pumpkin:


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

What happens whena fisher hits a 6-8" curb,or something higher than the cutting edge?????????????????


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*answer*

a real loud BANG


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Santo _
> *What happens whena fisher hits a 6-8" curb,or something higher than the cutting edge????????????????? *


it breaks
then you call me 
ill finish the job with my meyers

cardoctor


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Santo, I always wondered the samething about bottom trip plows. I would guess you hear a really loud BANG at first, followed by the truck coming to an IMMEDIATE stop and the driver taking the rest of the impact, (hope you have your seatbelt on). If you think about it though, hit the same tall object with a FULL TRIP plow, isnt the samething gonna happen?? Its not gonna trip and drive over something that is about 6-10" high, is it? I dont know which design would come to a stop more-so (is that a word?), but it would be nice to know. This usually doesnt happen though that someone could hit something so high and not see it coming. If you hit something sticking up about 8", that would mean it would have to be a deep snowfall to cover it perfectly and not even see like a high spot in the snow. So, who volunteers to test this out for us? Hit something about 10" high sticking up out of the ground going about 10mph with both design-type plows and see which does better.  Mike


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Nobody's ever hit a hidden curb? They are 8-11" tall and I've hit many with a full trip plow. Meyer's easily pop right over them. 

Hit that same curb with a Fisher/Diamond or any other tripedge plow and your coming to a stop.

I'm not talking about hotdogging around at 30mph, but I often like to "kiss" a curb, bounce back, lift and plow over it. Sometimes these "kisses" get a little more like a "punch" and thats where any object over the height of the tripedge pivot hinge is going to be harder on equipment.

However, if your plowing roads and often hit 2-3" obstructions at SPEED, then a tripedge is the ONLY way to go.

I'd personally like to see BOTH features on a plow!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

But to be honest, you should be familiar with the area that you are servicing, and in your walk through, you should have made a note of anything like this. I use a form similar to the one on Chuck's page, and I make a 'surprise' visit, so they don't have time to clean up or hide anything that might regularly be there.

I usually go around and do this once in early november or late october, just so I get an idea of whats there. Then I'm sure to check back with them before the snow starts falling, just to make sure that nothing has changed, and that everything is as it was in my walk-through.

Of course, there's always the time when you bump a curb accidentally, that can't be avoided, but this way, I know where the big obstacles are, and can try to avoid them

-John


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Most full trip plows will go over tall curbs and obstructions no problem.The Fishers won't,but how often do you run into a 10" curb when plowing ? I used trip edge blades for years,and I think I only did it once,when the truck slid into a tall curb.It doesn't happen very often.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I can "kiss" a curb with no problem using a Fisher. Don't forget the plow is curved so regardless of the blade you should hit the bottom of the blade to the bottom of a curb first. The edge will trip and the springs will push the truck back. Then lift the blade up and pull forward. At slow speeds no problem.

Hit anything above the height of the a frame regardless of plow make and you are going to stop. This is less then ten inches on most plows. You are then going to push the top of the blade back, not trip it. I have seen a few broken a-frames from this.

All plows have a failure point to prevent a lot of damage. Fisher has crossbar bolts that will shear. Meyers and Westerns usually break at the a-frame.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I thought about this some today. Last winter I kept hitting something hidden at an account I have. I'd looked the place over before it snowed and it was clear. Then after it snowed, no matter how I approached the end of the drive, I was hitting something bringing me to a complete stop. Finally got back out there a couple days ago. The guy had moved a 12"x12"x10' concrete block across the access road and it had gotten buried in snow before I got out there. He'd tied a block and tackle to a tree to move it, but could only get it so far. Then he hadn't thought to tell me about it. The Fisher didn't go over it, but didn't break anything either. Course, I'm only going about 2MPH.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

12"x12"x10' concrete block?????? 10 foot long block?????  How could a guy manage to move it? It got to weigh a ton or two! Also I am wondering why the guy would put a roadblock? It does not make sense to me for someone to have you plow for them if their access road is blocked and no one can drive through.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, it weighs so much he couldn't get it moved with a block and tackle attached 20 feet up a tree - it was breaking the tree. He didn't mean it to be a roadblock. That was just where he gave up. He actually has several off to the side and was trying to move them across the drive. Finally had to give up and forgot to tell me they were there. Then I couldn't figure out what the he-- I kept running into. Now I guess he's going to try again using another tree and his pickup as an anchor.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Ah I see. Now I understand. Lucky you were going at only 2 MPH. Can't image how much force and stress it would have put on plow and truck if you were going at 10-15 MPH. I don't think that full trip plow would do any good either because the block is a foot high, most likely higher than the plow A frame. 

One time last winter when I was plowing an half mile long and STEEP driveway downhill, I was going about 10-15 MPH, keeping the Toyota in second gear low range. It is a neat sight watching the snow really rolling off and being thrown far away. Anyway the trip edge of plow tripped, but at that time the trip edge did not spring back quickly and the next thing I knew, the plow hit a small boulder buried in ground. The plow took a violent jump. At that time I had no idea what happened and that hit scared me. It looks like the plow was going to shoot into the sky and into my windshield. It only happened once and after that, it never happened that way again. Whew.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Meyer pronounced My 'er - A well built proven plow; easy to repair in the field / relatively reasonably priced blade ( on the front of most trucks) ; a no nonsense workhorse;5) Example:Side by side with an experienced driver behind the wheel a Meyer can be manipulated as well as ANY plow on the market.Ma-nip-u-late/-:to treat or operate manually or mechanically esp. with skill 
*2* :to manage or use skillfully.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I hit a curb going into a driveway that was about 2" from the road and my truck came to a dead stop adn slid sideways. It wasnt fun. The Fisher is a hard trip which is good and bad. I think for roads a hard trip is good but for res you want it to give other wise property and curbing gets destroyed. The other thing with the trip edge is that Ive had small stones and peices of pavement get wedged in there and then the plow doesnt plow correctly, to get it back to normal id have to wedge a bar inbetween the blade and the edge and get the rocks out (No good). The Trip edge is also more expensive to buy parts for if you break it  I have a Fisher and I have plowed with Western Full trip and heard many comparisons by professional plowers and everyone likes different things its personal really just like the brand of plow you use and jsut like the brand of truck you use.
Just my .02
Eric


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

90Plow, You know I never thought of that. If something gets caught in between the trip edge, it will not and can not spring back 100%. Then I can see it being a real pain to pry it open and get out whatever it is that got stuck in there. Hmmm, 1 point here for full trip plows! I would bet it doesnt happen often that something can get stuck in there, but I bet it does happen from time to time. Then again whatever it is that went in there may just fall out on its own too, or the next time it trips. Mike


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have never known to have it happen. Maybe it has but I did not notice. Did not affect plow operation.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Mike - it does happen a fair bit.Back when we ran most Diamond blades (same trip edge design) and plowed a lot of gravel lots,the guys would get the gravel packed in there and the trip edge will not return properly.

Running the truck up to a curb,and gently rocking the truck back and forth against it to trip the edge will get most of it out.


----------

